# Adjusting To Life In The Philippines



## JoeDanAlca (Feb 21, 2013)

I've lived in Canada for most of my life. I was born in Manila and moved when I was 2.5years old. I had the opportunity to go back home after almost 17 years, for 2 months (December 16, 2012-February 16, 2013). So this had been a whole new experience to me.

It was the best vacation I ever had. I'm not sure what you mean by "things are done slowly here" because it seemed like the opposite. I went to restaurants and food courts at least 4-5 days a week. The service is very fast and very courteous. 

But would you please clarify this in more detail about adjusting to what?

I never thought I'd enjoy my homeland. I always had the idea that Metro Manila was just full of pollution and traffic and nothing more. It's true that the pollution and traffic is the biggest downturn that I experienced there, but the many things you can do there is phenomenal. I never felt so bored going back to Canada, not being able to do a tenth of what you can do there. 

Though the only way of enjoying it there is if you had a good source of income. As a Canadian, everything there was very cheap (except most electronics and certain heavily taxed items). 

I'm more of a city person. I could see myself living in Metro Manila than out in the beach/provinces. I like to interact and go to different places or else I get bored easily.

I live in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada. Surprisingly, the city limits of Edmonton is larger than that of Metro Manila! (Edmonton = 684.37 km2 (264.24 sq mi), Metro Manila = 638.55 km2 (246.55 sq mi) Edmonton has a metro population of over 1 million whereas Metro Manila has over 11 million!

That's why Metro Manila was full of great places to go to due to the huge population. 
Like Greenhills, The Fort, Highstreet, Glorietta, Greenbelt, Rockwell, Eastwood, and the list can go on. It's so lively there.

But what gets me is that for a Developing nation, Metro Manila feels no different from any other city in Canada in a certain sense. I understand that the average salary is PHP 400/day unlike $10/hr here in Canada. But most people seemed to go on everyday like they would here in Canada. The infrastructure in the Philippines looked *FAR* superior to anything I've seen in Canada. The bridges, the overpasses, the roads for the most part, LRT/MRT, and the downtown cores! Looks like Japan IMO.



Ever since this vacation, I have a whole new perspective about the Philippines in a good way. I now plan on retiring there, but that will be another 45+ years from now and things will be so much different by then. I love the Philippines!


----------



## greggw2gs (Jul 7, 2012)

I agree that something's are 180 degrees out of sync. I do not live in the PI just yet but have been a part of the Filipino culture for 28 plus years. I love some of those 180 degree out of syncs however like the respect for elders and family values. Gene would you agree?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

greggw2gs said:


> I agree that something's are 180 degrees out of sync. I do not live in the PI just yet but have been a part of the Filipino culture for 28 plus years. I love some of those 180 degree out of syncs however like the respect for elders and family values. Gene would you agree?


I would agree but only to a point. The constant outward expression of respect is overdone in most cases. That can and often renders it useless as people are groomed to use this starting even before they are able to make the gesture themselves; which in turns makes it nothing more than an empty, expected gesture.
Also, the respect thing goes so far that in most cases it makes doing normal business impossible and the general population overly passive to the point they will not stand up for their own rights for fear of offending someone.
Respect is fine and a good thing; except where it interfears with life and cripples a society.


Gene


----------



## greggw2gs (Jul 7, 2012)

Gene and Viol said:


> I would agree but only to a point. The constant outward expression of respect is overdone in most cases. That can and often renders it useless as people are groomed to use this starting even before they are able to make the gesture themselves; which in turns makes it nothing more than an empty, expected gesture.
> Also, the respect thing goes so far that in most cases it makes doing normal business impossible and the general population overly passive to the point they will not stand up for their own rights for fear of offending someone.
> Respect is fine and a good thing; except where it interfears with life and cripples a society.
> 
> ...



Gene good point. Counter point is the absolute disrespect for elders back home here in the USA. You would miss the respect of the Filipino's I think if you moved back here.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

My thoughts are just that thoughts, I have had a very difficult time adjusting to the many folks that think I'm a free bank, restaurant I guess it has more to do with the spouse and how she allows family members to run over you or she feels she needs to give alms to beggars, bank guards, people just coming into the McDonald's or other fast food spots for money it hurts my pension of limited funds, "I almost left" But things have taken a slow turn around, the wife has pretty much had it with family members and the abuse or the plunder of our goods and items but she has come around and I couldn't be happier. 

I do feel that many of the married men that do end up leaving blame it on the culture but it all comes down the wife and family causing troubles, I have almost endless stories on this and I feel the main reason why men give up, they may even take their spouse back with them and the troubles will usually continue with the wife.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

greggw2gs said:


> Gene good point. Counter point is the absolute disrespect for elders back home here in the USA. You would miss the respect of the Filipino's I think if you moved back here.


Absolutely true. I was back there from 2000 to mid 2003. Its was nice to see the country again and the easy accessibility of products and services as well as good restaurants etc but sure was good getting back to the islands again. That was and will be my last trip to the states. Good or bad, this is home now. I've seen several foreigner friends simply disappear over the years but that was mostly due to the bar-girl chasing lifestyle I think. If a person lives right and is careful, this can be a good place to live and enjoy life. Sure beats the rat race back home...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> My thoughts are just that thoughts, I have had a very difficult time adjusting to the many folks that think I'm a free bank, restaurant I guess it has more to do with the spouse and how she allows family members to run over you or she feels she needs to give alms to beggars, bank guards, people just coming into the McDonald's or other fast food spots for money it hurts my pension of limited funds, "I almost left" But things have taken a slow turn around, the wife has pretty much had it with family members and the abuse or the plunder of our goods and items but she has come around and I couldn't be happier.
> 
> I do feel that many of the married men that do end up leaving blame it on the culture but it all comes down the wife and family causing troubles, I have almost endless stories on this and I feel the main reason why men give up, they may even take their spouse back with them and the troubles will usually continue with the wife.


Yep, that has happened to many that we know also. Luckily we have never had that issue. We have over the last 6 years taken in four of our nieces to raise as daughters but that was my idea and not my wife's. The oldest is 13 and the youngest is just 9yrs old. What a blast all are well behaved and fun to have as family. All has worked out well for us. Only others we help are my wife's parents with medical issues as they have no way to afford medical care or medications to sustain life. Like me, they are on Philhealth insurance so hospitalization is not too bad.
Guess I've just been lucky with the choices I have made but would not change a thing even if I could..


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I think the comment on slow customer service would go to those of us that live away from the city and in the Provinces it's a whole different lifestyle with a limited variety, if you're a single man than Manila would be the spot to live, modern and all kinds of places to shop in, walk around but I have a family so I need to plant fruit tree's, herbs, vegetables and sometimes we also raise animals, in the Provinces you're only minutes away from a mall or area to shop in and then back to peace and quiet, I do have Internet access at the house another thing that has improved over the years and made it bearable.


----------

